# Websites for booking US flights?



## mouse_chalk (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm looking at various honeymoon options (YAY! Exciting!) and one option we're looking at is DIYing a multi-centre holiday involving either San Francisco, New York, the Caribbean or maybe even all 3! 

I'm looking for flights between these places...

What websites do you people in the US use for searching and booking flights? Obviously I know what we use over here, but was thinking or hoping it might be cheaper that way....

Thanks!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 7, 2009)

I've found Expedia to be a good site. I usually get my flight options there and then book directly with airline to avoid Expedia's booking fee.


----------



## BethM (Apr 7, 2009)

I usually use Orbitz.com, Travelocity.com, and/or Priceline.com.

Not sure if any of those are widely used in the UK. I like how they show you different airlines with price comparisons. (Be aware of the add-on fees, though!)

I think those are the big ones, but maybe someone else knows some others.


----------



## pinksalamander (Apr 7, 2009)

I think Opodo has websites in most countries. We always use it for flights.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 7, 2009)

Oooh, loads of options! Thanks guys!

I'm not bothered about it being in the UK- I was just wondering if it would be cheaper to book on a US site for the 'internal flights'- like if we go to San Francisco from New York or something. Not sure about the Caribbean though.

Although the pain is that we'd have to fly back to our original destination to get home- so if we flew from JFK to San Fran, to St Lucia, for example, we'd then have to fly back to JFK to get back to London.

I looked at a couple of packages and YIKES they were expensive! :shock: We could do the wedding half over again with what they wanted to charge!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 7, 2009)

Oh deary me. Steve has now decided that he HAS to go to Niagara Falls, AND to Washington DC. 

So now the plan is a couple of days at Niagara Falls, couple of days in New York city, couple of days in Washington DC, AND THEN a week on a beach somewhere, preferably in the Caribbean!

Now, I'm good at searching for flights and planning stuff, but that's not a holiday, that's practically a world tour! :shock:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 7, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> AND THEN a week on a beach somewhere, preferably in the Caribbean!


No, think Daytona Beach!!! We can get the Florida bunny community together for a party.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 7, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> > AND THEN a week on a beach somewhere, preferably in the Caribbean!
> ...


Lol! You'd regret that when you ended up minus some rexy bunnies :biggrin2:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 7, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *slavetoabunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> ...


Sparky and Scooter's passports are expired. They would never clear immigration. Also, they got busted smuggling hay once, so customs is on the lookout for them too.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 7, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *slavetoabunny wrote: *
> ...



Aaah you have flummoxed me at every turn! Florida holds nothing of interest to me! 




Just kidding.... I'd actually love to visit Florida someday..... But Steve has his heart set on Niagara and DC, and I have my heart set on some secluded beachfront apartment in the Caribbean somewhere.... *think hammock and cocktails!* 

All are welcome to come say hi to us in NYC though if we make it there!


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 7, 2009)

Niagara Falls is an hour from me!!! If you and Steve pass through Rochester (close to my farm) on your way to NYC (6 hours from me), let me know and I can give you some ideas of places to visit! (We have another family from London coming to visit the US this summer and we hope to show them around upstate NY - we met them in the Dominican Republic last April. - they had a three week holiday down there.)

Tim and I lived in Brooklyn and worked in Manhattan 21-22 years ago (I worked for Cambridge Univ. Press as my first NYC job back in 1987, he worked downtown) and we still like visiting there (his college roommate and wife live in Brooklyn still) - my neighbor had two exchange students from Germany and when their mom came to visit, we were able to give them some good hints for places to visit.

Tim's brother and wife lived in St. John in the Virgin Islands and while I never visited there, it was gorgeous.

You and Steve are going to have an awesome itinerary (sorry if I misspelled it)for your honeymoon... trust me, the time planning will go quickly and the next thing you know, it will be your wedding day! Here I am - almost 20 years married this August...and it seems like yesterday and still seems like my almost- 19 year old son and 17 year old sons were babies...

Not sure who did the London family's planning but I can find out for you if that would help - we have used Expedia and Travelocity and Travelzoo has a lot of discounts on travel if you are a member (it is free and they send their Top 20 cheapest trips out via email weekly).

Best wishes for planning an awesome trip - New York state is pretty in September - some areas may even have a hint of fall foliage to look at.

Denise


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 7, 2009)

If you are in NYC no way we won't meet up.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 8, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> If you are in NYC no way we won't meet up.



Too right Ali!!  That would be so cool!


Denise, thanks for all the info! I'm not sure how we'd get to NYC from Niagara Falls, but I know that there are flights from Buffalo airport. There is a Niagara Falls International Airport, but it didn't come up in any of the flight searches I did :expressionless 

I wasn't too keen on it all at first but then I looked at more pictures and hotels and stuff up there- want to go NOW! 

Steve has emailed a couple of specialist travel companies over here to find out if it's possible to do our crazy trip, and how much it would be roughly :shock::shock::shock:

It's so exciting planning this though! It's literally like the world is our oyster! :biggrin2:


----------



## whaleyk98 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey Mouse...I am in upstate NY too and Niagra Falls isnt that far from me either....meet up is needed!:biggrin2:


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 8, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > If you are in NYC no way we won't meet up.
> ...



Once you are here in the States, I think JetBlue does a Buffalo/NYC run - they definitely do a Rochester/NYC run on both JetBlue and I think AirTran does. 

You can search JetBlue to see where they fly. 

Now I'm gonna let my hare down....Or take a chance on AirTran like we did to save money and it is not my favorite airline due to an awful, awful trip we had coming home from Orlando... let's just say that NOBODY, especially the stranger sitting next to you on the plane after his wife and kid made you move from your assigned seat (because she couldn't figure out how to get herself into a seat and the flight attendants would not help her), should be allowed to eat chili and get on a jet in the same time period. Why on God's green earth would they serve chili with beans and beer at the same location...in an airport of all places!). 

To quote Billy Connolly, "The sound - it was like cloth tearing. And then the smell...." You know it was bad when the flight attendants were walking around with incense sticks and they were lit and smoking to take care of the...uh... stink.) (Business class was no better - they had a guy up there who had the chili, beans, the beer and the rest of the liquor cabinet so he wasfarting *and* obnoxious.) I did not think you could light things up on airplanes anymore.

And farts *can* catch on fire - just ask any college kid or my sons! I'm lucky I am here to tell the story!:biggrin2: Or, if you have nothing better to do, you can YouTube it....:rollseyes

Yeah, I like JetBlue a LOT better! I would recommend flying with them.

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 10, 2009)

Hope I didn't kill this thread! :lookaround:scared:
How are the travel plans coming together?

Denise


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 10, 2009)

Aww no you didn't sorry! I was really sick yesterday and busy, and today I've been busy also.... :yawn:


Actually, part of my business today was that we went to a travel agents! We got a quote for the trip!!! That exact one! :shock:

It's a lot of money, but not a lot when you consider all the flights, and hotels etc we'll have. We haven't gone ahead with it yet because we have to work out if we'll be able to afford it or not, but the quote they gave us was for.....

2 nights- Niagara Falls staying at the Sheraton of the Falls (I think- Fallsview room) - flights London to Toronto plus transfers

flights from Toronto to La Guardia New York

3 nights staying at the New Yorker hotel in Manhattan right next to Madison Sq Gardens!!! 

flights from JFK to Washington D.C

3 nights at The Rouge hotel which looks to be very central and very near the White House I think...

flights from Washington D.C to San Juan. And then..... from San Juan to..... ST LUCIA!!!!!

7 nights in the Bodyholiday Le Sport hotel and spa, all inclusive. Beachfront, etc etc..... *daydreams of lying in the sun sipping coktails*

:faint:



Talk about the trip of a lifetime!!! 

We have to talk about if we can afford it or not, but OMG do I wanna go!!


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Apr 10, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> I wasn't too keen on it all at first but then I looked at more pictures and hotels and stuff up there- want to go NOW!


You must make sure to cross the border and see the view from Canada. Majority of the pictures you see of Niagra Falls are the view from the Canada side. The Canada side of Niagra falls has turned their area into shops, hotels, restrurants etc. While the US side has kept their side more of a park look. You don't see the buildings, cars and so forth when viewing from Canada as you do from the US. 

Here's an example of a link to a photo I found that kind of shows this but it is at night. So it's the 'best example but gets the point across.  The photo is a little on the large side to be posted on the board.

http://www.bergoiata.org/fe/divers13/Niagra%20Falls%20at%20Night,%20Canada.jpg

Hope you have a fantastic honeymoon when the time comes. I'm sure with fall starting to set in the view from Canada will be beautiful with the autumn trees!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 10, 2009)

Oh yeah we'd definitely go to the Canada side. We'd heard it was much more worthwhile than the New York side... 

OMG that picture is amazing! It's funny, I've always wanted to go there but I've never really thought about it that much until the past few days. Now, I just can't wait!


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 10, 2009)

Oh, it sounds just wonderful and I hope you guys can do this!

If you and Steve are up for meeting me and hubby, let me know and we can visit Niagara Falls! I am always looking for a chance to go to the Falls. Toronto is a great place to visit, too - I love that city! 

Just hope you are not flying AirTran...:nerves1

Denise


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 11, 2009)

Of course! I'd be up for a meet up if we have time! 


I don't think we can book it yet though  We have to leave it for a bit and see how finances go. Weddings as it turns out are incredibly expensive! :shock:

I really, really, REALLY want to do the trip, but we may have to scale it down a bit, or something, or at lease wait and see what we can afford.


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 11, 2009)

Any way you do your honeymoon will be awesome! Best wishes with the planning....

Denise


----------

